# **River Run MARDI GRAS Ride VIDEO** Southern Mudd Junkies



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is our latest video from this past weekend at the Mardi Gras Ride held at River Run!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! looks like it was nice a wet down there.


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

The park was in great shape! LOTS of water.


----------

